# 15K Laptops - Here at last!



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, I will update this post from time to time, but for starters:

Rs. 15000 range laptops have finally hit india. ACi Has made a laptop based on VIA's NanoBook specification available for indians @ 15K. It has 1 GHz ULV proccy, 40 gig HDD, 512 MB ddr2 ram, 7" 800x400 screen.

HCL is releasing a 14K EEE Like notebook with 2GB flash, and the rest like the one above.

Data:

1. HCL MiLeap *priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/hcl-mileap-thumb.jpg

*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/mi-leap-x33.jpg
    * Intel Celeron M Processor clocked at 900MHz
    * Intel 915GMS Chipset
    * 512MB DDR2 RAM
    * 7″ (17.7cm) Wide 800×480 Resolution LCD
    * 2 built-in stereo speakers
    * 2GB Solid State Drive (SSD) NAND Flash Storage
    * Built-in Microphone
    * Headphone, Mic-in, AC-in ports
    * Integrated 10/100Mbps Ethernet
    * Keyboard, Touchpad,
    * 802.11 b/g WiFi
    * 2 x USB 2.0 ports
    * 4 hrs battery life under idle state with the 6-cell battery pack
    * Linux Operating System
    * Dimensions: 245mm x 196mm x 44mm
    * Weight: 1.44kg with 6-cell battery pack
    * Price: Rs. 13,990 + Taxes
*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/mi-leap-x11.jpg



The ACi Ultra Mini

    * 7-inch LCD screen
    * VIA 1.0 GHz ULV Processor
    * 512MB Memory
    * 40GB HDD
    * WiFi & Bluetooth
    * Webcam
    * No Optical Drive


*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/aci-14999-subnotebook.jpg

Acer Aspire 3680

*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/acer-aspire-3680.jpg

Here are THE specifications of the Rs. 20,000/- laptop, the Aspire 3680:

    * Intel Celeron M processor 430 (1 MB L2 cache, 1.73 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)

    * Mobile Intel 940GML Express chipset

    * 256 MB of DDR2 533 MHz memory, upgradeable to 2 GB using two soDIMM modules (dual-channel support)

    * 14.1″ WXGA Acer CrystalBrite TFT LCD, 1280 x 800 pixel resolution

    * Intel’s GMA 950 graphics core with up to 224 MB of shared system memory (Support for DirectX 9.0)

    * Intel HD Audio, S/PDIF output, Two built-in stereo speakers, microphone

    * DVD/CD-RW combo drive

    * 40/60GB HDD

    * 5-in-1 Card Reader (SD, MMC, MS, MS PRO, xD)

    * 802.11b/g WiFi, 10/100 Mbps Ethernet, 56k Modem

    * Three USB 2.0 Ports, VGA port for External Display, S-video out, PC Card Slot II, Headphones/speaker/line-out jack

    * 6-cell 44.4 W 4000 mAh Li-ion battery pack providing 2-2.5 hours of battery life

    * Size - 341×251x28~35 (mm)

    * Weight - 2.4Kg (5.28 lbs.)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 23, 2008)

Yuck , who would be as foolish to spend 15K on a Laptop that's almost useless .

Better buy a usable desktop for 20k .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude! You don't know what you are talking about. Ever heard of the XO-1 Laotop and the EEE PC ?

The VIA NanoBook reference design has also been implemented by Everex, makers of the gPC in their CloudBook, set for sale this year.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

I am waiting for Jan 28-29 when Asus EEEPC will be launched in India! I am also looking for lternatives that would come with greater hard disk capacity.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I am waiting for Jan 28-29 when Asus EEEPC will be launched in India! I am also looking for lternatives that would come with greater hard disk capacity.


1. the EEE in India won't be as successful as the HCL Lappy, as its not "made for the nation"
2. Its flash, not hard disc.
3. This ACI Book looks quite good, as far as specs are concerned.


----------



## superczar (Jan 23, 2008)

If you hunt around, I guess you should be able to get hold of a single core Yonah (Celeron-M) based lappy for around 20K which will be immensely faster and responsive than a Via ULV proccy


----------



## Pat (Jan 23, 2008)

^^Its not only about the cost and/or price..We are talking about ultra-portability here!



MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. the EEE in India won't be as successful as the HCL Lappy, as its not "made for the nation"
> 2. Its flash, not hard disc.
> 3. This ACI Book looks quite good, as far as specs are concerned.



I believe EEE will be the most successful of the lot! What do you mean by "made for the nation" ??

And being based on flash memory is a big advantage over normal hard disk drives..I have read that they are soon launching 16G with 16 GB flash memory onboard! I am eagerly awaiting its launch..And will probably buy it in a couple of months time!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Its not only about the cost and/or price..We are talking about ultra-portability here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEE in india may not be as cheap as expected. So I said it may suck. But now that HCL and ACI launched their books(but ACi is a NanoBook, not a FlashBook), Asus may decrease costs in india.

If it comes here for 16-20K, nobody will buy it, thats all.

And flash is not as recomended as HDD due to the fact that it has limited write cycles. Ofcource, the laptop can easily come with the OS stored in a Flash/ROM, and all its configuration files in another small cartridge. This way, the booting will still be fast and the life still long. A HDD here serves general storage perposes.

Anyway, for news:

[img[*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/aci-14999-subnotebook.jpg[/img]

Edit: Posted pics. Man, the HCL is a real looker. May make the perfect gift for anyone. I wonder if it has a slot for a HDD too, as 2 gig flash is rather low.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 24, 2008)

The HCL is a real looker?
Dude, that thing is too damn fat, i dont know if we can even call it a ultra portable.

The Acer Aspire on the other hand looks a better deal IMO.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

The EEE ll be more popular than them all imo.


----------



## Pat (Jan 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> EEE in india may not be as cheap as expected. So I said it may suck. But now that HCL and ACI launched their books(but ACi is a NanoBook, not a FlashBook), Asus may decrease costs in india.
> 
> If it comes here for 16-20K, nobody will buy it, thats all.
> 
> ...


 
HCL has the worst design of all..Looks wise,I find EEE PC to be the best (we are yet to see proper ACI UMPC pics..so cant comment on that)

Given a choice between HCL for 15k and EEE PC for 17-18k, I would definitely opt for EEE PC any day!

And as we are discussing UMPC, flash storage seems perfect for that..Faster performance, shock proof and also helps in a better, sleeker design!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep. Also the EEE PC has more online support than any other sub laptop.
The HCL looks like a Baby's Lappy. The ACi doesnt look very reliable too.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And flash is not as recomended as HDD due to the fact that it has limited write cycles.


These are not the regular flash modules you see in you "pen drives". They are much much much more reliable and guarantee thousands of times more read and write cycles. This is the reason why they are very expensive unlike the dirt cheap USB Flash drives. a 16GiB flash drive would be priced insanely high and its foolish to invest in such a product at this time.


----------



## Pat (Jan 24, 2008)

^^More features like ??


----------



## superczar (Jan 24, 2008)

> ^^Its not only about the cost and/or price..We are talking about ultra-portability here!



For a highly price conscious user , ultra portability isn't all that important

A typical ultra portable buyer is one who already has at least 1 full blown desktop , and very likely a regular 14.1"/15.4" laptop

For a budget buyer, it is very likely this one machine needs to be something that fits all his/her needs....Which is why a first time budegt buyer would be better off buying a low cost and decently capable mainstream 14/15" laptop rather than a ultraportable


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd much too much prefer the EEE PC over this thing. The screen size might be 7", but the bezel seems to make it a whole 10"! I think it's the size of a regular laptop with the specifications of an ultra portable....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'd much too much prefer the EEE PC over this thing. The screen size might be 7", but the bezel seems to make it a whole 10"! I think it's the size of a regular laptop with the specifications of an ultra portable....


@Goobi, Nope it still isn't.
Check the attachment. 
EEE on a 13.3" Mac


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ EEE riding on a MB


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ That's a 15.4" Macbook Pro (if it isn't a 17" one that is...)


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

i like the Asus one but i miss Optical drive on it, its a big disappointment


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

Jo bhi ho yaar.
Check out the Ultra portable factor.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i like the Asus one but i miss Optical drive on it, its a big disappointment


I seriously don't understand people's fixation with an optical drive. And what's more puzzling is that they want an ultra portable to have the power and features of a high end gaming desktop.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ hehe. True but didn't you use the same line in the MB Air's defence?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I seriously don't understand people's fixation with an optical drive. And what's more puzzling is that they want an ultra portable to have the power and features of a high end gaming desktop.


Exactly. I am with you mate. I for one, don't mind the lack of a big hdd and an optical drive. With casing for the drives and an extra dvd drive at my house, I can always use the USB ports to my advantage. Nobody will want to write a DVD on their laptop while on the move unless they are some seriously short on time guys.


To me a cheap UMPC must be within 15K, and must be able to do everything ecept phoning that a Blackberry can, along with other basic computing tasks. These are somewhat like a combo of a PMP like the iAudio or the iPod, a high end PDA minus the phone, a portable gadget to play simple games like in mobiles, PSPs, GBAs, etc and a tool to keep in touch everywere, as well as an ebook reader to read books the way I do with real paper ones in the toilet.



Pathik said:


> ^^ hehe. True but didn't you use the same line in the MB Air's defence?


forget the mb air. its not even worth looking at for cheap and mobile solution seekers.
(got it? _worth_. Its worth a lot )


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

Optical Dirve!!! .. I have 1 DVD Combo + 1 DVD writer + 1 CD Drive .. all 3 disconnected from past 3 months. I only connect it if I need to install any OS. and coming to laptop , I have one which has a DVD RW but I havent used it much. if I need to watch a movie or install something on the laptop then I do it over the network.

In this age of high capacity HDD's, highcapacity flashdrives and faster networks, do we really have to consider a lack of optical dive a "Big" negative point? .. comon external drives are available right from the plain 4x CD drive age.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> forget the mb air. its not even worth looking at for cheap and mobile solution seekers.
> (got it? _worth_. Its worth a lot )


Arey haan yaar. Even i am a very big EEE supporter.


----------



## Pat (Jan 24, 2008)

Me too..Its gonna rock in India too  I will most probably be travelling to germany next month! The stays gonna be very long! Will buy it over there


----------



## Pat (Jan 27, 2008)

Any news about the HCL MiLeap ? It was supposed to be launched on 26th January! There is absolutely no talk about it anywhere! I am not surprised they could not keep their word!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2008)

Check this..
The Mileap series is available in Croma. The EEE PC ll also be launched in Croma on the 29th. But IMO the Mileap X ll be a flop.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78380


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I seriously don't understand people's fixation with an optical drive. And what's more puzzling is that they want an ultra portable to have the power and features of a high end gaming desktop.


As because CD/DVDs are most popular media for transferring data till date.
but i didn't say i want a HIGH end gaming machine, even a P3 is enough for me, as i hardly do any CPU intense tasks apart from compiling


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

Ever heard of Wifi? Flash drives? Email? All those are much preferred to tranferring by CDs. CDs/DVDs may be a good choice for archival purposes, but you don't need to have that in this kind of a laptop.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2008)

What we need to give a verdict is the news of WHEN and AT WHAT PRICE the EEE PC Will Come to India.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ever heard of Wifi? Flash drives? Email? All those are much preferred to tranferring by CDs. CDs/DVDs may be a good choice for archival purposes, but you don't need to have that in this kind of a laptop.


nah! what is wifi?
what is Flash drive?
what is a computer?



PS: i came from 345 BC 
[edit]
lol, i wanted to say i use wifi,flash drives but most of the data is still transfered via CD/DVD. like if i gotta watch a movie(suppose I get originals, so don't download from torrents) it comes in DVD, so i have to do copy it to flash driver, it i need another acess PC. and most of the times movies are such that they can'nt be copied. so now what?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

so I guess you heard the cloudbook hit wallmart recently ?


----------

